# My dog pee's like a girl!



## snowbird (Apr 5, 2006)

We have a male dog and he still doesn' lift his leg to pee! Aren't male dogs supposed to do that? What's really irritating, is that sometimes when he pee's, he pee's on his front leg!! He's only a little over a year, do you think he will eventually start to lift his leg?


----------



## Bips (Apr 5, 2006)

Yes, he will. My dog did that for about a year, and now he lifts he leg up. You'll start to notice it gradually, and eventually he'll do it all the time.


----------



## MissCrissy (Apr 6, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, why does it bother you so much how your dog pees? I'd figure as long as he's not peeing in inappropriate times and places, nothing else would matter.  

http://www.dummies.com/WileyCDA/DummiesArticle/id-1924.html


----------



## snowbird (Apr 5, 2006)

MissCrissy said:


> Just out of curiosity, why does it bother you so much how your dog pees? I'd figure as long as he's not peeing in inappropriate times and places, nothing else would matter.
> 
> http://www.dummies.com/WileyCDA/DummiesArticle/id-1924.html


Well, It doesn't bother me that he doesn't lift his leg. It's just when a male dog pee's without lifting his leg, he doesn't squat, he leans forward, and therefore pee's all over his front leg!! Ugh!!

Also, just a thought....What if your husband or significant other, pee'd while sitting down on the toilet all the time intstead of standing up? (picture that?) LOL!!!

My dog is neutured, I think that is very important!


----------



## MissCrissy (Apr 6, 2006)

snowbird said:


> Well, It doesn't bother me that he doesn't lift his leg. It's just when a male dog pee's without lifting his leg, he doesn't squat, he leans forward, and therefore pee's all over his front leg!! Ugh!!
> 
> Also, just a thought....What if your husband or significant other, pee'd while sitting down on the toilet all the time intstead of standing up? (picture that?) LOL!!!
> 
> My dog is neutured, I think that is very important!


If my husband wants to pee sitting, why in the world would I care? LOL! If my future sons want to pee sitting, that would be fine too. Such a non-issue.  

Are you having to clean your dog's front legs after he pees (there's no apostrophe since it's not a contraction or possessive  )? That must be no fun.

I totally agree about neutering dogs. Unless you're a professional breeder and your intact dogs are kept in a controlled environment, there's no reason to not neuter or spay.


----------



## GSD lover (Apr 8, 2006)

Some dogs seem to take a bit to lift their leg. Prince took almost two years to start lifting his leg. And he's three now and still every once in a while doesn't lift his leg. So, yours should start too soon enough.


----------



## retriever crazy (Apr 2, 2006)

get your dog around a male dog that does lift his leg. i know it sounds dumb but, thats how all my male dogs learned.


----------



## NewfCrazy (Apr 13, 2006)

Both my collie mix and my son's dog are male and don't lift their leg. Both of them do squat somewhat though. I don't know if they'll ever lift their leg or not.


----------



## Ricky's-Mom (Apr 23, 2006)

This is something I've wondered about. Ricky still squats, but he's only four months old so I've thought he'll probably lift his leg when he "grows up." On the other hand, I recently read a kids' book about wolves. It said something about only the pack leader lifted his leg to mark their territory; the other males squatted. So I've wondered, if I remain Ricky's "pack leader," does that mean he'll always squat too? I know that time will tell, but I wonder if anyone else knows now so I don't have to wait to find out...


----------



## Whirling Dervish (Apr 22, 2006)

My dog lifted his leg for years, but we had him neutered at 4 years old (he had been slipping discs a lot and we couldn't do it before that). After that, he squatted.

Beats me with a stick!


----------



## roy2boy (Apr 27, 2006)

*squating vs lifting*

I think that must be normal. My 12lb mutt thinks he is a girl. He was fixed early. (4 M0nths) He squats most of the time and will lift his leg when he is out of his yard. I found it rather amusing. We actually thought he was "gay". We had a female yorkie that would go into heat and she would back into his face when she was ready but he wanted nothing to do with her. Figured it was the nuetering that confused him until one day a small dog got into our yard and looked out to see the not welcomed small male dog mounting our yorkie and our nuetered mutt mounting the male. 3 dogs in a row wish I had a camera.

*Life is Short, Play Hard!!*


----------



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh yeah i just saw that at my local dog park too. Oh man is it ever so funny! I cracked up hard when i saw the doggie three way. The one i saw was with 3 big dogs i think they're about 60-70lbs. There was a horny dog that kept mounting this female dog and humping away even when she was sitting down and all he was getting was air. But then this other dog came along and was like whats going on here? They did a three way sniff and then the male dog proceded to start humping the female dog again, so the new dog was like ok i guess i'll join in too, and proceeds to mount the male dog and starts humping away too. I couldn't break out my phone fast enough or else i would be posting the pic's here. It was just too funny!


----------



## dog_whisper (Apr 15, 2006)

*dont feel bad*



snowbird said:


> We have a male dog and he still doesn' lift his leg to pee! Aren't male dogs supposed to do that? What's really irritating, is that sometimes when he pee's, he pee's on his front leg!! He's only a little over a year, do you think he will eventually start to lift his leg?




my g/s ''german shep" at 15 months still wont lift his leg and hes shutz training meaning bite work and fielding, so its ok!!!! they will pick it up soon, i hope!!!

Matt


----------



## retriever crazy (Apr 2, 2006)

heh.. my brother lab learned to lift his leg by being around other male dogs hunting


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

My dog pees like a male... lol....


----------



## myzah (Jun 3, 2006)

hi im new my dog is a shar pei and his name is skoshi. we had to babysit a dog named chief and and he humped my leg! we think he's gay cause he tried to get on my dog, but my dog just ran away


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

He's not gay, I can assure you. He was trying to assert his dominance over your dog. Your dog didn't like being dominated, so he ran away! I would too lmao!

Why is a pee topic in the dog food forum? LMFAO...


----------



## Texas2 (Jun 2, 2006)

in my experience if you neuter before they start to lift the leg then the dog probably will never lift it. intact young males will lift their leg when the testosterone starts kicking in. that will vary from breed to breed and even within the same breed as some are fast or slow bloomers. 
jerry


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

> Why is a pee topic in the dog food forum? LMFAO


I was wondering myself. Now if we were talking about poop?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I would just like to comment that neuturing a pup does not eliminate a dog's marking capability...it may however limit this behavior. Why will it not eliminate this behavior? Because male pups are charged at birth with testosterone. This charge at birth is what masculinizes a male pup. So even nueturing a male before his hormones are mature will not eliminate the behavior.


----------



## puppylove03 (Jun 29, 2006)

It took my first Bichon Freise 2 years to finally start peeing like a male dog. But after that, he never did again as soon as he learned. Maybe he's to young to have enough strength in his back legs. It really depends on the dog. 

~*the girls*~
aka sisters


----------



## CurlysPregnant (Jul 4, 2006)

If a dog is fixed he won't lift his leg at all, but if he isn't he will grow out of it cause it takes some dogs longer than others


----------



## OwnedBySix (Jun 12, 2006)

Many neutered dogs will never lift their leg. Several of mine don't and I find it a Godsend.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

My grandmother's neutered doberman lifts his leg. Shippo hasn't been neutered yet but is already lifting his leg so I'm guessing that won't be changed by the neutering.


----------



## dogluver101 (Jul 6, 2006)

Yes he will. Most young dogs are still trying to get used to it. But he will came around.



CurlysPregnant said:


> If a dog is fixed he won't lift his leg at all, but if he isn't he will grow out of it cause it takes some dogs longer than others


 My dog is neutered and he lifts his leg. And fix him anyway.


----------



## lkeffect (Jul 6, 2006)

It often times has to do with how young you neuter them but there is no exact science to it some neutered dogs do some don't. I have a neutered male who lifts his leg constantly and I have a 10 year old who is neutered who had never lifted his leg ever. I personally prefer that.


----------



## malteseluvr (Oct 16, 2006)

Ha yeah i had a chihuahua once and he never hiked his leg up.... but i guess that was just his way?


----------



## raddaughter (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes, he will eventiually start to lift his leg. But 'peeing like a girl' is not nessassrly bad. It is a sign that the dog is natually submissive, or at least that's what the vets we have been to have said. (We have a 6 month old boxer who doesn't lift his leg. And, we have a two year old toy poodle who didn't lift his leg untill a few months ago.) Lifting of the leg is simply the dog marking its territory. Often, the dogs who do it are not fixed, and, sometimes, even a house broken male will mark inside the house. Here are a few reasons why he isn't lifting yet:
-still to babyish, the natural instinct hasn't kicked in yet
-If he is fixed, it is more likely that he will not lift his leg

Another thing I should mention: It is not jiust male dogs who will lift their leg. My female poodle used to squat and lift her leg at the same time. It is not that their is a problem, it is that they feel that they are dominate and need to mark their terrritory. Because we have 5 dogs, she felt that there was a need for it. But, once we fix them (in the very near future, a few weeks) the vet says she should stop it. But, honestly, you shouldn't be worried.


----------

